# Any Squats in higher elevations USA



## dawgrunner (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey I've been off the road for a while. Going to be traveling soon I can't take this city crap much longer. Besides the slabs is there anything in higher elevations? Need trees, snow no problem


----------

